# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o efeito negativo do crescimento de algas ?

## João Magano



----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Acho que falta a opção "Nenhuma das Anteriores"
Cump.

----------


## João Magano

Os teus desejos são uma ordem, já está   :HaEbouriffe:  .

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

eu tenho umas algas roxas que nascem com a luz da lampada  :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Não sei onde estava com a cabeça quando votei em Redução a nivel de Oxigénio  :JmdEffraye:  

Toda a gente sabe que as algas quando muito produzem é oxigenio e consomem nutrientes e CO2 pela fotosintese.

Por isso rectifico aqui a minha votação para *Nenhuma das anteriores*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:JmdEffraye:  Faço das palavras do Júlio as minhas...que burro, porque é que respondi logo á pressa, esta e daquelas que se estamos distraidos pimba!!! e parece que não fomos só nós, com aquela percentagem :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Idem.  :Admirado:   :Pracima:

----------


## João Magano

Mais uma vez, esta pergunta, também não foi colocada do modo mais correcto, mas parece que intuitivamente até perceberam o seu conteúdo, depois de reler a pergunta e pensar melhor é que surgiram as duvidas.

O intuito da pergunta era sobre crescimento *excessivo* de micro-algas ou boom de micro-algas, infelizmente isto não ficou devidamente expresso.

Os booms de micro-algas conduzem a elevados consumos de oxigénio durante a noite, altura em que se dá o processo inverso à fotosintese, esta redução dos niveis de oxigenio com consequentes baixos niveis de oxidação e a morte das proprias micro-algas, causa o aumento de matéria organica e consequente aumento de bacterias aerobicas que consomem elevadas quantidades de oxigenio.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

> Mais uma vez, esta pergunta, também não foi colocada do modo mais correcto, mas parece que intuitivamente até perceberam o seu conteúdo, depois de reler a pergunta e pensar melhor é que surgiram as duvidas.
> 
> O intuito da pergunta era sobre crescimento *excessivo* de micro-algas ou boom de micro-algas, infelizmente isto não ficou devidamente expresso.
> 
> Os booms de micro-algas conduzem a elevados consumos de oxigénio durante a noite, altura em que se dá o processo inverso à fotosintese, esta redução dos niveis de oxigenio com consequentes baixos niveis de oxidação e a morte das proprias micro-algas, causa o aumento de matéria organica e consequente aumento de bacterias aerobicas que consomem elevadas quantidades de oxigenio.



E qual é o processo inverso á fotossintese? foto analise? :P

Se pretendem dizer respiração, a respiração não ocorre só á noite...ocorre durante todo o dia, só que com condições de iluminação e nutrição correctas a taxa de produção de oxigénio através da fotossintese é superior á do consumo de oxigénio através da respiração.

mais, assumindo que o que dizes está correcto, então tambem leva a um disparar de amónia/nitritos e nitratos, tambem leva a uma queda de pH pelo Co2 libertado pela actividade metabólica das bactérias.

No entanto num aquario com uma boa taxa de trocas gasosas e de circulação nem o excesso de CO2 nem a falta de oxigénio se notam, notando-se apenas o aumento de amónia/nitritos/nitratos quando a matéria orgânica resultante da morte das algas for transformada pelas colonias de bacterias e pela morte das bacterias quando os niveis de matéria orgânica disponivel forem normalizados....

----------


## willian de assis

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Não sei onde estava com a cabeça quando votei em Redução a nivel de Oxigénio  
> 
> Toda a gente sabe que as algas quando muito produzem é oxigenio e consomem nutrientes e CO2 pela fotosintese.
> 
> Por isso rectifico aqui a minha votação para *Nenhuma das anteriores*


e a noite quem guenta o co2

----------

